# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Vaqwí

## Sornaensis

After some refining:

Vaqwí [va.kwe:]

Alphabet:

abcdefghijlmnopqrstuvwz


Phonology:

<a á b d e é f g h i í j l m n o ó p q r s t u ú v w z>
 /a a: b d e e: f g h i e:/i: y l m n o o: p k r s t @ u v w z/

<í> represents [i:] only when preceded by <r, t, m, or n> and is usually written as <î> for distinction.

<ss> is the only time having duplicate consonant increases the length of the consonant and is sometimes written as <ś>. All other occurrences are split by syllables.

Digraphs:

<ts dz zh/sh th>
/tS dZ Z T/

eu - /u/
ae - /a:/
ea - /e:/
au - /aw/
uu →  ú - /u/

Diphthongs:

ua - /ua/
uo - /uo:/
ue - /we:/
iu - /e:w/

Diacritics:

Macrons are used over long vowels to indicate that the vowel is pronounced where they would otherwise be silenced or not pronounced, and diaeresis are used over short vowels. 

<i> is a special vowel which has three forms; <i> [i] <í> [e:] and <î> [i:], where <î> and <í> may be interchangeable for both [e:] and [i:], depending on the surrounding consonants. It is for this reason that <i> forms no diphthongs.

Scenarios where this occurs:

At the end of a word when following <n, p, q or t> which is preceded by a vowel.
Where the vowel forms a diphthong, the macron/ diaeresis is used to indicate that the vowel be pronounced separate

Syllable Structure:

(C)(C)V(C)(C)

Numbers:

1 - Sem
2 - Sún
3 - Ten
4 - Taq
5 - Baq
6 - Róva
7 - Rúdan
8 - Rita
9 - Dasa

10 - Që
20 - Be
30 - Tä
40 - Tē
50 - Rú
60 - Batä
70 - Baví
80 - Bála
90 - Qútë
100 - Qásï
1000 - Qozú
10000 - Qúze
100000 – Qadi

27 – Be-rúdan
1243 – Qozú-Semqásï Téten

This all of course a major WIP, but I don't think the phonology/ orthography will be changing any time soon  :smiley: 

I'm almost done with the grammar. I'll post it up tomorrow with some translations.

----------


## CanceledCzech

Hm... I don't understand the phonological markings, such as /a:/. Is this like the IPA? If it is, well, I can't read it.

----------


## Sornaensis

/:/ indicates a long vowel. It's all in X-SAMPA.

----------


## Lëzen

Oddly enough I find that IPA is easier than X-SAMPA, mainly due to the association of unique symbols with sounds. I'm never sure what to make of X-SAMPA's use of uppercase vs. lowercase, or whether the vowels are supposed to represent their English equivalents, or what...

For the sake of universal comprehension, I'd suggest providing each phoneme with both X-SAMPA and IPA values, as well as examples of the English equivalents. It's a bit tedious, perhaps, but...as it stands, I wouldn't be able to pronounce a single word in this conlang with my limited knowledge of X-SAMPA.  :tongue2:

----------

